# Should I Go Rogers or Fido?



## Sander

Okay. Lots of debates going on about whether to buy the iPhone or not. For those who want to, should we go Rogers or Fido?

From what I could see, Rogers has $35 activation fee, free "evenings" starting at 9PM (it should really be called nights), but first month free of the Call Display package and free evenings at 6 PM if you opt for the $20 package.

For Fido, billing by the second, don't know when their regular evenings start but with the $20 Call Display package, evenings start at 5 PM.

But I hear that Rogers has better reception than Fido (even though they own Fido). Is this true? Don't both use the same 3G towers or technology?

If the reception is the same, why would one go with Rogers? Fido has billing by the second which apparently saves you up to 30% of minutes as well as Fido Rewards.

Knowledgeable people, please explain.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## G-Mo

I have both a personal Fido and business Rogers phone... Reception all over southern Ontario is about the same with both (well, that's not totally true, there is a bar in the Beach where the Fido phone gets reception where the Rogers does not, go figure!!).


----------



## photonut13

Ok lets explain things a bit. 

Although rogers owns Fido there are some differences. 

1) Evenings with Fido start at 7pm

2) Billing by the second was around before the buy out and is the biggest selling point. It saves a lot of minutes especially if you are a man. (most of my calls last 25 seconds) 

3) Normal Fido service is on the old network before the buy out, reception is about the same as Rogers as long as you are in a city. But live in an area where fido has no towers? Well u pay 35 cents a minute to use the rogers tower or pay 5 a month for unlimted use of rogers towers in there areas with no fido coverage. 

4) No activation fee, saves u 35 upfront. 

So basically as long as you live in a city with fido coverage and dont travel a lot fido is the best option for the iPhone. But if you live in an area with no fido coverage or travel in Canada a lot you might want to go with rogers or decide if billing by the second + 7pm evenings are worth an extra 5 a month.


----------



## canamrotax

*coverage, coverage, coverage*

As someone who used to own a Cantel dealership, before it changed it's name to Rogers, be careful of promised coverage. Typically, Rogers has a smaller "footprint" of coverage than Bell or Telus. That being said, Fido has coverage ONLY in extreme metro areas. So, what does that mean? If you choose the Fido model, don't expect it to work outside the city. Going to the lake with your Fido iphone? Better hope there is a wi-fi hotspot...


----------



## HowEver

canamrotax said:


> As someone who used to own a Cantel dealership, before it changed it's name to Rogers, be careful of promised coverage. Typically, Rogers has a smaller "footprint" of coverage than Bell or Telus. That being said, Fido has coverage ONLY in extreme metro areas. So, what does that mean? If you choose the Fido model, don't expect it to work outside the city. Going to the lake with your Fido iphone? Better hope there is a wi-fi hotspot...


You know that these days fido can use the Rogers network, right? (for $5/mo.)


----------



## Jeepdude

I have a Rogers 1st gen iPhone, my roommate has one on Fido, ad has the additional coverage ($5/month) to use Rogers towers.

Same coverage. Same "bars" in same places. No real difference.

Fido/Rogers are marketed at different crowds, often have different handsets. 

With the iPhone, it will be the subtle plan differences that attract someone to one, vs. the other. Coverage (with the $5/month option for Fido) is the same.


----------



## canamrotax

but still less coverage than the other networks, at least in most provinces.


----------



## uPhone

Jeepdude said:


> Same coverage. Same "bars" in same places. No real difference.


I'm sure this is true but for some reason I trust the Rogers brand more than Fido.

There are some cases when a Rogers phone does not come to Fido but there are rarely cases where Fido gets exclusivity over Rogers for a specific phone (case in point: the Hiptop2). So if you want a gaurantee that the latest GSM phones will get to your provider I'd choose Rogers as they don't always make it to Fido.

Also I do not know if this is true but someone in this forum mentioned that with Rogers you have access to Rogers AND Fido cell towers whereas with Fido you only have access to Fido towers.

Also I've noticed that Fido tech support is very low quality.

I'd go with Rogers.


----------



## canamrotax

After really investigating my Telus plan, and finding out that I pay $3 per MB over my 1GB/ $100 per month (data) plus $40 per month (voice) plan on my Blackberry, it's actually cheaper than what I have now. And yes, that is the highest data plan I can get on Telus. And the iphone gets unlimited evenings and 300 sms out per month also. Still not as cheap as the rest of the world...


----------



## Guest

I had been leaning Rogers but really only because of the "Better Choices" bundling discounts.

The above information is causing me to reevaluate my decision.

Does anybody know how much I will save per month by adding a Rogers Wireless account to my Rogers VIP Digital Cable?


----------



## beachboy_ce

uPhone said:


> Also I do not know if this is true but someone in this forum mentioned that with Rogers you have access to Rogers AND Fido cell towers whereas with Fido you only have access to Fido towers.


Not true, Fido uses both Rogers and Fido towers. The only difference is where Rogers "extended network" coverage is offered.

With respect to the OP's question about differences, as far as the iPhone specific plans go, Fido's website says nothing about access to Rogers or Fido Wifi Hotspots. Some say that it was a mistake or type-o; however, I think it was done intentionally, allowing for some sort of trade off between the two. An incentive for choosing either. Wifi access vs. per second billing and earlier evenings. Eighty percent of Canadians live in a city, so reception shouldn't be an issue for most.


----------



## ruffdeezy

Yeah Fido has yet to post the additional info on their website that Rogers has. It doesn't make sense to offer unlimited hotspot access for Rogers clients to Rogers AND Fido hotspots but leave Fido out of it. I see the point though, per second and earlier evenings is a big deal. Personally I could care less about the hotspots, I'm not going to sit in starbucks and use their wifi when I can use the 3G network.


----------



## Joker Eh

Aquaholic said:


> I had been leaning Rogers but really only because of the "Better Choices" bundling discounts.
> 
> The above information is causing me to reevaluate my decision.
> 
> Does anybody know how much I will save per month by adding a Rogers Wireless account to my Rogers VIP Digital Cable?


Its 15% for 4 services, 10% for 3 and I think there may be a 5% for 2.


----------



## psxp

Aquaholic said:


> I had been leaning Rogers but really only because of the "Better Choices" bundling discounts.
> 
> The above information is causing me to reevaluate my decision.
> 
> Does anybody know how much I will save per month by adding a Rogers Wireless account to my Rogers VIP Digital Cable?


5%


----------



## HowEver

Aquaholic said:


> I had been leaning Rogers but really only because of the "Better Choices" bundling discounts.
> 
> The above information is causing me to reevaluate my decision.
> 
> Does anybody know how much I will save per month by adding a Rogers Wireless account to my Rogers VIP Digital Cable?


If you know for sure you'll want all those services for the duration, it might be a good deal. But check about the penalties for de-bundling one or more services before the term is up.

The same thing applies to "family plans."


----------



## reinspire

Aquaholic said:


> I had been leaning Rogers but really only because of the "Better Choices" bundling discounts.
> 
> The above information is causing me to reevaluate my decision.
> 
> Does anybody know how much I will save per month by adding a Rogers Wireless account to my Rogers VIP Digital Cable?


I've asked Fido about this and they told me that you can still bundle your Fido wireless account with any of your other Rogers services.


----------



## tleveque

Wow! It is the first time I hear about a special fee to access Rogers Towers!

I am with Fido since 2001, and since Rogers bought them, I am always connected to the Rogers network. And I am not paying anything special.
Even outside of the city.

Maybe it is different in Quebec?


----------



## tleveque

tleveque said:


> Wow! It is the first time I hear about a special fee to access Rogers Towers!
> 
> I am with Fido since 2001, and since Rogers bought them, I am always connected to the Rogers network. And I am not paying anything special.
> Even outside of the city.
> 
> Maybe it is different in Quebec?


Ok, just find out myself on the Fido web site. It also exist in Quebec....
But they never informed me about that!
I should check all my old invoice to see if I ever paid for that...


----------



## bmovie

tleveque said:


> Wow! It is the first time I hear about a special fee to access Rogers Towers!
> 
> I am with Fido since 2001, and since Rogers bought them, I am always connected to the Rogers network. And I am not paying anything special.
> Even outside of the city.
> 
> Maybe it is different in Quebec?


You're right, I don't know what everyone is talking about...my friend has Fido and when we go up to blue mountain he has no problems....Fido just uses rogers towers in Ontario, he doesn't pay extra.


----------



## PierreB

HowEver said:


> If you know for sure you'll want all those services for the duration, it might be a good deal. But check about the penalties for de-bundling one or more services before the term is up.
> 
> The same thing applies to "family plans."


Fido is more flexible in that you can change plans during the terms of your contract, so if you start at the low and end and need to increase your data or voice, you can do so with Fido. I believe that you to recommit with Rogers.


----------



## HowEver

PierreB said:


> Fido is more flexible in that you can change plans during the terms of your contract, so if you start at the low and end and need to increase your data or voice, you can do so with Fido. I believe that you to recommit with Rogers.


No, you don't.

You only need to extend your contract if there is some special deal you want to take advantage of. Sometimes I've done that, and sometimes I've just changed features, and sometimes I've changed my monthly voice plan--rarely, since I have a pretty good deal already.


----------



## hayesk

Aquaholic said:


> I had been leaning Rogers but really only because of the "Better Choices" bundling discounts.
> 
> The above information is causing me to reevaluate my decision.
> 
> Does anybody know how much I will save per month by adding a Rogers Wireless account to my Rogers VIP Digital Cable?


You save 5% for each extra type of Rogers service you have. So Digital Cable + Wireless = a 5% discount. Add in Internet, you get 10%. Add in Home Phone, you get 15%.

The discount applies to all services, not just the extra added one.


----------



## 5andman

*DO NOT BUY AN iPHONE JULY 11!!! *


*Wait.

Be patient.*

If there are no line-ups, hoarding, hoopla and people screaming demands to purchase an iphone -- Rogers will have their tail between their legs.

Just wait a couple of weeks.

The media will pick up on the less than steller demands, as well as business analysists & critics.

*Rogers will be totally embarassed. Their stock will drop. The media pressure will be un-bearable.*


----------



## MacGYVER

Like I said in another thread. Unfortunately the above will not happen everywhere. We Canadians don't have the balls or courage to stand up against Rogers. If a country like Sweden can be pressured to change, then why not the second largest country on this planet? We Canadians will be sending out a STRONG MESSAGE to the rest of the world if we all go out and buy an iPhone with Rogers with its current plans and that is: We Canadians like to get screwed and we don't have a voice or guts or courage to stand up for what we should be getting that every other country is receiving. 

Rogers won't get our money if nobody shows up on July 11th. What kind of company wouldn't want to make money on July 11th? Rogers is playing very risky here indeed.


----------



## satchmo

FYI, Fido is now offering the same voice plan ONLY and a-la-carte data plans as Rogers are.

Now, it's finally on their webpage. This only after I sent a message to Elizabeth Hamilton at Rogers asking about FIDO users.


----------



## twolf3232

satchmo said:


> FYI, Fido is now offering the same voice plan ONLY and a-la-carte data plans as Rogers are.


I just called Fido, as it says on their webpage. I got bounced between a few departments. Finally, I got an answer:

Cheapest voice: $20 (either 200 anytime or Urban package)
Cheapest data: $30 (for the 300MB package)

So you're only paying $10/month less, you're not getting Visual Voicemail, and you're getting *less* data.

If that's my option, I'm going with an iPhone package.


----------



## reinspire

satchmo said:


> FYI, Fido is now offering the same voice plan ONLY and a-la-carte data plans as Rogers are.
> 
> Now, it's finally on their webpage. This only after I sent a message to Elizabeth Hamilton at Rogers asking about FIDO users.


I just spoke to a Fido rep on the phone. If you want full access to the Rogers Wireless network, it's going to cost an additional $5/month. Fido calls it their "Expanded Network"

Other than that detail, it looks like the plans are now identical, but there are 2 advantages with Fido. Per-second billing and 7 PM evenings (as opposed to 9 PM with Robbers).

The only disadvantage I can see is having to pay more for the expanded network. Hard to say if the benefits outweigh the additional $5 cost...


----------



## ruffdeezy

reinspire said:


> I just spoke to a Fido rep on the phone. If you want full access to the Rogers Wireless network, it's going to cost an additional $5/month. Fido calls it their "Expanded Network"
> 
> Other than that detail, it looks like the plans are now identical, but there are 2 advantages with Fido. Per-second billing and 7 PM evenings (as opposed to 9 PM with Robbers).
> 
> The only disadvantage I can see is having to pay more for the expanded network. Hard to say if the benefits outweigh the additional $5 cost...


Depending on where you live and how much you travel, the expanded network isn't really necessary.


----------



## beachboy_ce

reinspire said:


> The only disadvantage I can see is having to pay more for the expanded network. Hard to say if the benefits outweigh the additional $5 cost...


Depends if you live in a city or spend most of your time in one. Every Canadian city has Fido coverage. Personally, I'm almost exclusively in a large metropolitan area. If they won't allow me to use my company's Rogers corporate plan, I'll choose Fido.


----------

